# Screws / bolts securing brake rotors / drums



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

This question came up on another forum . Maybe some of you can come up with a definitive answer .

The person asking the question has a Chevy Aveo . He was doing a brake job on the front . The rotors are secured to the hub with 2 little screws with counter sunk heads .

The screws were stuck / rusty & he broke off the head on one or both screws . Well , this enabled him to remove the rotors , replace them and replace the pads .

He asked if these screws were necessary . I honestly do not know for certain .

I have been working on my brakes for close to 45 years . But , all on " American " cars . None had bolts or screws holding the rotors or drums on . The rotors or drums were sandwiched between the wheel and the hub . Held securely in place when the lug nuts were tightened .

I have been watching a British show on Velocity channel , Wheeler Dealers . The mechanic mostly works on British cars and cars from Continental Europe . And a few from Japan .

It seems that the bolts / screws , holding on the rotors / drums , are fairly common for those cars .

I honestly can not see how they serve any real purpose ?

So , what say ye ?

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

Totally NOT necessary.
As you stated the wheel when bolted will pinch rotor to hub.

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Are used as centering and retainers when the wheel is removed for tire replacement.

Similar to the old push on spring clips over the studs on the drum brake system of the late 40's, 50's. 

Always just threw those away too.


ED


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I went to a brake class and I asked that same question. The Chevy rep was there and he told me those screws/drum clips are there to keep the rotors/drums from falling off during plant assembly. I used to throw them away but on a foreign car I once did, can't remember which one, I didn't put them back in and the rotor was going up and down causing a vibration. Put the rotor screws back in and bingo no vibration. Go figure.:vs_coffee:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Brainbucket said:


> I went to a brake class and I asked that same question. The Chevy rep was there and he told me those screws/drum clips are there to keep the rotors/drums from falling off during plant assembly. I used to throw them away but on a foreign car I once did, can't remember which one, I didn't put them back in and the rotor was going up and down causing a vibration. Put the rotor screws back in and bingo no vibration. Go figure.:vs_coffee:


As I said they are for centering the assembly.

Some have less tolerance than others. 

ED


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Lug nuts give everything final centering.
Drill the heads off. Remove rotor. Take visegrips or good pliers and turn stubs left out. If can not, grind them down flush with hub. FORGET about them. 
I replaced factory ones with new ones ONCE. Simply because I had the right size ones with hex heads - out of TITANIUM. Otherwise, I always toss them.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The lug nuts center the wheel and tire on the hub.

These screws center the brake rotor on the hub. 

If the thing is built with less allowance for sloppy assembly they are not necessary.

With modern manufacturing practices there is little time to check everything manually, so some makers add a secondary preventative step.

That is these screws to hold the rotor in place during the build.


ED


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

I suppose the " American " cars I have worked on , the tolerances for the lug bolt holes were tight enough ( in relation to the lug bolts ) to adaquately center the drum / rotor ?

As far as holding the drum / rotor on , during assembly , those little spring metal clips / circles seem to do fine & are probably cheaper .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I always put them back on because I can't think of a good reason why not. I use an impact driver (the kind that you hit with a hammer) to get them off, never had a problem.


----------



## 1acre (Oct 5, 2015)

Actually, if you have factory wheels and hubs, everything will be centered on the hub. This is known as being "hub centric." This is what centers most rotors and wheels from the factory. Typically, when you go aftermarket wheels and they have multiple bolt patterns drilled, you are now "lug centric." And typically people with these wheels are constantly getting their wheels rebalanced because of "vibration."


----------



## RTrepairguy (Nov 24, 2021)

Those screws surely have a purpose. They kinda hold together the brake rotor on the hub specially in some US based car models. But I guess, other car brands need not have those screws installed on the hub.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@threadrepairtool you are responding to a 7 year old thread. It may not have meaning to the OP at this date.


----------

